# F2C weight?



## rodel (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello, would anyone happen to know the weight of a Felt F2C frame? 
Just curious.


----------



## Pizza Man (Oct 25, 2006)

*I have a 2005 54cm*



rodel said:


> Hello, would anyone happen to know the weight of a Felt F2C frame?
> Just curious.


My 2005 54cm F2C frame is about 1200g.
I'm guessing that the newer ones are a bit lighter.


----------

